# Frammersbach - Final Countdown?



## Wickerer (13. Mai 2012)

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten.../radsport/regionalerradsport/art12981,2111280

Das kann ich kaum glauben, weil der Grabig für mich sowas wie das Alp d'Huez der Mountainbiker ist.

Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Mai 2012)

Traurig aber wahr...

Selbst für mich als einheimischer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aubachbiker (13. Mai 2012)

Schade, aber nachvollziehbar.
Die Motivation schwindet halt irgendwann einmal. 
Der Aufwand und dir Belastung für das Orgateam ist schon sehr groß.
Ich weis wovon ich spreche.

Nach dem siebten Jahr stand die Veranstatung schon mal vor dem aus.
Zu Glück hatte man Alfred Moritz gefunden.
Vieleicht finden kann ja man hoffen.

In Wiesthal ist ürigens aus den gleichen Gründen auch kein Rennen mehr.


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Mai 2012)

Sehr schade  Dabei war seit 11 Jahren klar, wo ich jeden letzten Sonntag im Juni immer zu finden war und im hiesigen Hotel war ich stets Stammgast.

Irgendwie habe ich aber schon die Vorzeichen schon letztes Jahr geahnt...

Die Anmeldezahlen sind für dieses Jahr aber auch nicht gerade der Brüller. Noch 6 Wochen bis dahin und gerade mal nicht ganz 200 Meldungen für beide Strecken.


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Mai 2012)

@gerd

Gerade wiesthal, meine lieblingsstrecke.... Och Mann


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2012)

Sehr schade. Da brechen einige renomierte Veranstaltungen weg. Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich jetzt noch junge Veranstaltungen mit der Zeit zu genau solchen Klassikern entwickeln.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (15. Mai 2012)

Richtig schade! War ja fast ein heimrennen immer!!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. Mai 2012)

Hier noch ein Artikel aus der Main Post:
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/main-spessart/art129810,6790371


----------



## smk-de (16. Mai 2012)

Schade, ich hatte überlegt dieses Jahr auszusetzen. Aber beim letzten Mal muss ich dabei sein.


----------



## wurzeltrailer (14. Juni 2012)

Als Alternative gibt´s ja noch den Keiler-Bike Marathon in Wombach und den *Stenger-Bike Waldseecup (6h Rennen Heimbuchenthal)* im Spessart.
Also Kopf hoch,und rein in die Pedale


----------



## iglg (14. Juni 2012)

wirklich schade. bin dort 2x gefahren. orga, stimmung, motivation, beteiligung der zuschauer, die pasta party. das war immer toll. leider immer ein wenig weit weg für mich. deshalb war ich nicht regelmäßig da. aber es muss mal gesagt werden : vielen dank an frammersbach. es war toll bei euch. besonders gern erinnere ich mich immer noch an den campingplatz am freibad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2012)

sehr schade... aber das die starter zurrueck gehen war ja zu erwarten, wenn man nicht mehr teil der germanbikemasters ist (warum auch immer). das hat sicher immer einige serienfahrer animiert


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juni 2012)

2005 war das noch ein Riesenspektakel als auch noch die EM dort ausgetragen wurde mit ca. 1200 Fahrern nur auf der Mitteldistanz. Leider sind ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Teilnehmerzahlen konstant gesunken mit jedem Jahr und Topfahrer waren immer seltener zu Gast; danach wurden die Rennen meist von Fahrern gewonnen, von denen ich persönlich noch nichts gehört hatte. 

Rennen die nicht Teil einer Serie sind, kommen leider immer bisschen ins Hintertreffen, da die Serienzugehörigkeit sowas wie ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist für diejenigen die noch nie mitgefahren sind. Somit konnte man keine Neulinge anlocken und viele langjährige Teilnehmer haben sich derweil andere Herausforderungen gesucht.


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Juni 2012)

Es gibt halt mittlerweile eine riesige Auswahl an Marathons die man Wochenende für Wochendende bestreiten kann. Wenn jemand dann die Wahl hat in der Nähe seiner Haustüre einen zu fahren wird er sich wohl meist dafür entscheiden. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt daß bestimmt ein viertel von diesen Veranstaltungen speziell was die Streckenbeschilderung oder Streckenposten betrifft eine Katastrophe sind.
Verfahren ist dort an der Tagesordnung.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (15. Juni 2012)

...die  Streckenbeschilderung ist da nur ein Manko. Klar, dass kleine Veranstaltungen weniger Personal (Streckenposten) aufbringen. Aber andere Dinge wie Höhenprofil, Streckenplan, GPS-Daten, verschiendene Startblocks und überhaupt jegliche Art von Vorinfos. Das summiert sich in diesen Tagen zu lauter Argumenten gegen einen Marathon direkt vor meiner Haustür. Stattdessen werde ich das frühe Aufstehen und die weite Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen und wieder (ein letztes Mal?) nach Frammersbach fahren. Im vergangenen Jahr bin ich da erstmals mitgefahren und war nachhaltig begeistert. Rundum Spitzenklasse von dem ganzen Drumherum bis zur Streckenwahl. Das nervt mich bei Rennen übrigens am meisten, wenn man auf der Langdistanz drei mal die Kurzstrecke abreißen muss. Das hat immer was vom Hamster im Käfig. So läuft das beim neuen Neheim Marathon im Arnsberger Wald. Ohne mich. Obwohl das Bikerevier wirklich Klasse ist...


----------



## steve81 (16. Juni 2012)

Bin leider überhaupt nicht in Form, da es allerdings die letzte Möglichkeit ist, werde ich mich wohl nächsten Sonntag auf der Mittelstrecke quälen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juni 2012)

steve81 schrieb:


> Bin leider überhaupt nicht in Form, da es allerdings die letzte Möglichkeit ist, werde ich mich wohl nächsten Sonntag auf der Mittelstrecke quälen!




..ich auch nicht wirklich. Egal!
Bin aber trotzdem dabei (_wie fast jedes Jahr_).

Letztes Jahr bin ich mit einer defekten Kraftstoff-Fördereinheit liegengeblieben. 

Wirklich schade, Frammersbach war immer mein Lieblingsevent. Hat einfach ALLES gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Juni 2012)

steve81 schrieb:


> Bin leider überhaupt nicht in Form, da es allerdings die letzte Möglichkeit ist, werde ich mich wohl nächsten Sonntag auf der Mittelstrecke quälen!



So siehts bei mir auch aus  wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich mal kürzer
treten und weniger km machen... aber das muss ich dann doch mitnehmen.
Wird die fünfte Teilnahme und dann leider die letzte... schade drum.

Dafür wird's umso mehr in den Beinen brennen.... Grundlagenkondi = 0


----------



## powderJO (20. Juni 2012)

werde wohl auch starten - es sei denn es schüttet so weiter wie heute. keine lust mehr auf schlammschlachten.


----------



## steve81 (20. Juni 2012)

Wetter wird besser.
Vielleicht fahr ich nur kurz.34 km ist ohne Grabig, oder?


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja nur bei der mitteldistanz und langdistanz gehts den Granit hoch.

Aktuell sind 1200 Starter bereits angemeldet (auf allen Distanzen)


----------



## Cyclingtobi (20. Juni 2012)

kurze ist ohne Grabig!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2012)

Fahre auch nur kurz. Grabig würd ich zwar gern wieder fahren, aber bei der katastrophalen Form momentan ist der Weg bis dahin einfach zu weit...


----------



## Zementsack (21. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre Mittelstrecke. Wie seit 2008 jedes Jahr.

Gerade wegen dem Grabig, die Stimmung will ich unbedingt noch mal mitnehmen. , Und ein wenig auch wegen dem Trikot - es könnte ja das letzte aus Frammersbach sein.

Sa. war die Strecke zumindest bis zur Sohlhöhe noch trocken & sehr schnell - wenn es nicht noch massiv regnet, sollte sich daran nichts wesentliches mehr ändern.


----------



## Toni172 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich denke mal das es die letzten Tage ordentlich geregnet hat. Hoffentlich trocknet es noch ab.


----------



## Zementsack (21. Juni 2012)

Ich hab knapp 25 km Luftlinie bis Frammersbach. Hier kamen die letzten Tage nicht so die großen Mengen runter. Zwar regnet es im Spessart generell mehr, aber ob der Unterschied so massiv ist. Zudem sind bis Sonntag keine größeren Regenmengen mehr vorhergesagt.

Letztes Jahr war das anders, da war mindestens die halbe Woche direkt vor dem Rennen verregnet.


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. Juni 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das es die letzten Tage ordentlich geregnet hat. Hoffentlich trocknet es noch ab.



Eigentlich nicht. Gestern war die Strecke fast komplett trocken. Letzte nacht gabs dann noch etwas Regen. Sollte aber keine Problem sein. Ich wage mal die Prognose daß die Strecke am Sonntag zu 95% knochentrocken ist.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Gestern war die Strecke fast komplett trocken. Letzte nacht gabs dann noch etwas Regen. Sollte aber keine Problem sein. Ich wage mal die Prognose daß die Strecke am Sonntag zu 95% knochentrocken ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



_"Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr" _, oder wie das heißt...


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _"Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr" _, oder wie das heißt...



amen. auf welcher strecke startest du denn? wenn ich komme, dann nur mitteldistanz. zweimal kreiseln mag ich nicht so ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

Auch Mitteldist. !  
Meine Max-Strecke MTB liegt bei 114km, aber bei normalem Tempo.
Auf der langen Runde würde ich irgendwo im Gebüsch verhungern und mich von der Geschwindigkeit böse verschätzen...


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2012)

das ist ja das gute an frammersbach - verhungern kann man dank der top-verpflegung echt nicht.  

übrigens waren beim ultrabike in kirchzarten auch 2 im wehrheim-trikot ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ist ja das gute an frammersbach - verhungern kann man dank der top-verpflegung echt nicht.
> 
> übrigens waren beim ultrabike in kirchzarten auch 2 im wehrheim-trikot ...



Das ist das weltweite MTBC-Netzwerk.


----------



## Wickerer (22. Juni 2012)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Gestern war die Strecke fast komplett trocken. Letzte nacht gabs dann noch etwas Regen. Sollte aber keine Problem sein. Ich wage mal die Prognose daß die Strecke am Sonntag zu 95% knochentrocken ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Steht Deine Prognose noch? 

Im Taunus war gestern abend Weltuntergang angesagt...


----------



## Toni172 (22. Juni 2012)

Bei uns auch. Das ist hier in Gießen schon der 2. Tag in dieser Woche wo es gut 25 Liter in 24h geregnet hat. 
Kann aber auch sein das wir hier einfach das schlechtere Wetter haben.


----------



## Toni172 (22. Juni 2012)

kann einer von Euch nochmal sagen nach wieviel km die einzelnen Verpflegungen kommen.
Danke.


----------



## Zementsack (22. Juni 2012)

Verpflegung ca. km 24 Bayerische Schanz, km 46 Katharinenbild, Cola km 53 Frammersbacher Siedlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Cola km 53 Frammersbacher Siedlung.



da kann man dann auch schon mal aufs kleine runterschalten ....


----------



## Toni172 (22. Juni 2012)

Danke, jetzt erinnere ich mich. Kurz nach der Cola geht es rechts hoch den Grabig.
Bin ja schon 2mal in Frammersbach am Start gewesen einmal 2005 die Langstrecke und 2009 die mittlere Runde. Ich wusse nur nicht mehr so genau bei welchem Kilometerstand die waren.


----------



## steve81 (22. Juni 2012)

Heißt auf der Kurzstrecke 1 Verpflegungsstelle, richtig?


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Juni 2012)

Wickerer schrieb:


> Steht Deine Prognose noch?
> 
> Im Taunus war gestern abend Weltuntergang angesagt...



Jup! Heute nacht kleines Gewitter. Dank ordentlichem Wind bei sonnigem Wetter heute war der Streckenabschnitt den ich abtrasiert habe quasi schon wieder trocken. Es ist auch bis Sonntagabend kein Regen mehr gemeldet.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Prognose!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## NightRacer (22. Juni 2012)

...in Frammersbach in der Siedlung gibts NUR Cola?,...oder auch anderes?
Gibts bei der Zieldurchfahrt (Langstrecke) auch ne Verpflegung?

greetz

MichL


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juni 2012)

Das war doch immer so, dass man die Flasche in der Verpflegungszone wegwirft und eine Neue (sonst immer blaue Maxim-Flaschen) direkt  von Hand zu Hand mitnimmt!? Oder?

Bei meinem Glück werfe ich die Flasche frühzeitig weg und stehe dann ohne da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (23. Juni 2012)

...ist das jetzt die Antwort auf meine Frage gewesen?

greetz

Michael


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2012)

Ne, neue Frage.


----------



## NightRacer (23. Juni 2012)

hrhrhr


----------



## NightRacer (23. Juni 2012)

also ich bin erst einmal mitgefahren,..letztes Jahr
da hab ich schon Flaschen bekommen.
An der Verpflegung vorm Grabig hab ich glaub garnix genommen?
Ob es bei der Zieldurchfahrt ne Verpflegung gibt würd mich noch interessieren...kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.

mfg

Michael


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2012)

Okay. Danke.


----------



## Zementsack (23. Juni 2012)

Ja, auf der Kurzstrecke gibt es nur eine Verpflegung. Das reicht aber auch, wer die erreicht hat, muss IMHO maximal noch 100 Hm bezwingen, von den verbliebenen 11 km (?) gehen dann wohl 7 bergab.

Bisher habe ich in Frammersbach immer neue Flaschen bekommen (und hatte nach dem Rennen mindestens eine mehr als vorher). Gilt aber nur für die ersten beiden Verpflegungsstellen. Seit 2006 waren es überwiegend Flaschen von Roßbacher (mit rotem Schraubdeckel), letztes Jahr habe ich noch eine Flasche von Nutrixxon (mit gelbgrünem Deckel) eingesackt. Dass passt, IMHO ist seit 2010 Maxim nicht mehr der Sponsor für Iso und Riegel sondern halt Nx.

In der Siedlung (vor dem Grabig) gibt es meiner Erinnerung nach ausschließlich Cola (und zwar in Bechern!!!).

Langstrecke bin ich nie gefahren, kann also nix zu einer Verpflegung vor der zweiten Runde beitragen. Einmal Grabig reicht mir völlig, so toll die Stimmung da auch ist.

Im Ziel gibt es praktisch Verpflegung ohne Ende...


Bis zum Rennen oder bis zur Nudelparty


----------



## Toni172 (23. Juni 2012)

wo sehe ich in welchem Startblock ich starte?


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. Juni 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> wo sehe ich in welchem Startblock ich starte?



Welche Startnummer hast Du?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## xas (23. Juni 2012)

Kann man sich vor Ort noch nachmelden? Die Online-Anmeldung geht ja nicht.


----------



## lized (23. Juni 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> wo sehe ich in welchem Startblock ich starte?



An der Startnummer:
1xxx 1. Block
2xxx 2. Block


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. Juni 2012)

xas schrieb:


> Kann man sich vor Ort noch nachmelden? Die Online-Anmeldung geht ja nicht.



Bis morgen früh kannst du dich vor Ort nachmelden.


----------



## xas (23. Juni 2012)

Danke @Blauer Sauser! Bevor ich mich und meine Freundin um 4.00 Uhr für die Anreise aus dem Bett scheuche, frage ich doch besser mal nach...


----------



## ChristopherB (24. Juni 2012)

Ich war zum ersten Mal dabei (Mittelstrecke, 2:35h) und meine (hohen) Erwartungen wurden trotz der bekannten positiven Resonanz deutlich übertroffen, schade dass es scheinbar vorerst die letzte Auflage ist. 

Auf diesem Wege ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle, die mitgewirkt haben!


----------



## lui73 (24. Juni 2012)

War ein super Tag, die Strecke und Orga war perfekt! Danke für alles.

PS: Derjenige dem ich meine Luftpumpe ausgeliehen habe kann sich gerne per pm bei mir melden....


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2012)

lui73 schrieb:


> War ein super Tag, die Strecke und Orga war perfekt! Danke für alles.



Dito! Würde jetzt gerne sagen "bis nächstes Jahr!", aber das steht jetzt in den Sternen....


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Links von der Lokalpresse zum heutigen Rennen:http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Main-Spessart-Leislings-zweiter-Streich-in-Frammersbach;art798,6860583
http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Main-Spessart-Schweinfurter-Jochen-Weisenseel-gewinnt-Halb-Marathon;art798,6860584
Insbesondere im zweiten Link wird beschrieben wie ich es sehe. So ein gut organisierter Event mit *der* Atmosphäre darf nicht einfach aufhören!!!
Für mich liefs relativ gut auf der Kurzstrecke, bin aber 16km mit defekten Sattel gefahren (scheiß teurer Leichtbauschrott)


----------



## steve81 (24. Juni 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ein paar Links von der Lokalpresse zum heutigen Rennen:http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Main-Spessart-Leislings-zweiter-Streich-in-Frammersbach;art798,6860583
> http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Main-Spessart-Schweinfurter-Jochen-Weisenseel-gewinnt-Halb-Marathon;art798,6860584
> Insbesondere im zweiten Link wird beschrieben wie ich es sehe. So ein gut organisierter Event mit *der* Atmosphäre darf nicht einfach aufhören!!!
> Für mich liefs relativ gut auf der Kurzstrecke, bin aber 16km mit defekten Sattel gefahren (scheiß teurer Leichtbauschrott)



Argh! Bist du gestürzt?
Durfte bereits nach der 1.Abfahrt auf der Kurzstrecke abbrechen, da mein Schaltzug gerissen war.
Sehr ärgerlich, allerdings nicht so teuer, wie Dein defekt.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2012)

Schön ausgehebelt und nen klenen Abflug gemacht. Bei der kleinen Trailabfahrt ins Spörkelbachtal, bevor es den dritten Antstieg hochging(Hermannskoppe, Bayrische Schanz).
Bin erstmal geheilt von dem Kram


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juni 2012)

War wie gewohnt klasse organisiert und dieses Jahr hat sogar das Wetter gepasst. Wäre echt schade, wenn das das Ende einer tollen Veranstaltung gewesen sein sollte. Allein die Atmosphäre am Start bei der Ortsdurchfahrt ist das Startgeld wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Juni 2012)

Wie immer klasse.  Orga, Strecke, Verpflegung...     
Seit Jahren mein Lieblingsevent, was sich auch Heute wieder bestätigt hat.
*Ein Ende dieses legendären Event wäre mehr wie schade!!*


----------



## smk-de (25. Juni 2012)

Ich war gestern auch zum dritten Mal in Folge dabei. Immer wieder ein absoluter Höhepunkt der Saison. Top organisiert, tolle Atmosphäre und eine anspruchsvolle Strecke. Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2012)

war nach einen jahr pause auch mal wieder dabei und wie immer begeistert von der stimmung, der orga und den vielen helfern an der strecke, die einen so perfekt versorgen, dass man am liesbten anhalten würde, um den rundumservice voll und ganz auszukosten. 

wäre echt schade, wenn diese veranstaltung im nächsten jahr vom rennkalender verschwinden würde, es gibt schon jetzt kaum bessere. und ich bin mir sicher: wenn die frammersbacher es schaffen würden, die langstrecke so umzubauen, dass nur eine runde gefahren werden muss und eventuell sogar eine streckenwahl während des rennes möglich machen würden, würden die teilnehmerzahlen explodieren.


----------



## trelgne (25. Juni 2012)

Bei einer komplett eigenen Langrunde bräuchte man nochmal zusätzliche Verpflegungspunkte, Streckenposten, Rotes Kreuz, Genehmigungen vom Forst... Wer soll das alles stemmen? Ich bin selbst aus Frammersbach und es ist eh schon fast jeder Einwohner im Alter zwischen 15 und 60 irgendwo im Einsatz.


----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2012)

naja, bei der masse an helfern an den verpflegungen jetzt, ließe sich auch problemos das dreifache an stationen bestücken  freie streckenwahl ginge ja quasi schon jetzt, wäre ein enormer pluspunkt. aber egal, wäre ja schon schön, wenn es einfach so weiter gehen würde wie bisher. 


bericht vom rennen ist auch online:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2012/06/spessart-bike-marathon-2012-grabig-zum.html


----------



## thof (25. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> bericht vom rennen ist auch online:
> 
> http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2012/06/spessart-bike-marathon-2012-grabig-zum.html



Jetzt weiß ich wer Du bist.  Du hast mich am Anstieg zum Eichenberg überholt und bist 36 Sekunden vor mir ins Ziel gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> naja, bei der masse an helfern an den verpflegungen jetzt, ließe sich auch problemos das dreifache an stationen bestücken  freie streckenwahl ginge ja quasi schon jetzt, wäre ein enormer pluspunkt. aber egal, wäre ja schon schön, wenn es einfach so weiter gehen würde wie bisher.
> 
> 
> bericht vom rennen ist auch online:
> ...



Ah, wir sind zusammen den letzten Teeranstieg hochgefahren. Ich war auch mit einem Epic S-Works unterwegs. Wir sind auch zusammen den Zielhang runter. Du warst dann ein paar Meter vor mir.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2012)

> 36 Sekunden





> in paar Meter vor



hihi


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> hihi



Du böser Mensch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> hihi



Hi!  

Hoffe du bist wieder gut zu Hause gelandet!?

Toller Bericht auf deiner Seite.
Sag mal, welche Strecke bist du nochmal gefahren - dachte die große Strecke?!


Gruss Marco


----------



## Poppei (25. Juni 2012)

bitte lasst es nicht das letzte mal sein. Ich selbst helfe regelmäßig bei anderen Events, jedoch hängt am Ende die Hauptarbeit von einem sehr kleinem Kreis von Personen ab.

2004 und 2005 bin ich in Frammersbach gefahren. Seitdem hab ich entweder keine Zeit gehabt, krank gewesen oder bin wegen Defekten nicht bis zum Grabig gekommen. Jedes Jahr hoffte ich, dass ichs nochmal bis zum Grabig schaffe. Auch dieses Jahr hats nicht geklappt. Ein Fluch, also bitte nächstes Jahr nochmal !!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (26. Juni 2012)

Ich wohne ganz in der nähe von Frammersbach und fände es auch einen riesen verlust für die Regiion Spessart.
Jetzt musste ich schon wegen einer llängeren verletzung aif die kurze..... manno ich wollte doch einmal den grabig hochjagen!!!!

Mein Rennbericht ist online in meinem BLOG


----------



## Cyclingtobi (26. Juni 2012)

Findet jemand die fotos?!?!


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. Juni 2012)

drecksaff schrieb:


> findet jemand die fotos?!?!



nö!


----------



## powderJO (26. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hoffe du bist wieder gut zu Hause gelandet!?
> 
> ...



ne, mittel. mag es nicht so besonders, mehrere runden fahren zu müssen, wenn die strecke so bolzerlastig ist. außerdem war es so schon anstrengend genug.


----------



## herr.gigs (26. Juni 2012)

Es war wie immer ein einzigartiges Sportevent und bei mir hat auch wieder alles passend gepasst  Unvergesslich! Und diesmal auch Fotos vom Sportografen als Bonbon 

Marcus, stellvertretend für sämtliche Helfer: VIELEN DANK ! Super Job all die Jahre ! Es war/ist mein absolutes Lieblingsrennen!


Aus div. Gründen denk ich schon mal, dass es nä. Jahr weiter geht. Frage mich eher wie:

-unverändert,
-mehr wie Willingen (Plan B z.B. dann Veranstalter?)
-kleiner, weniger Verpflegung, keine Preisgelder mehr, keine/kürzere Langstrecke
-neue Streckenteile/Trails, Start/Ziel wo anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2012)

Mein wahrscheinlich letztes Mal Grabig (Mitteldistanz 2:59) war das Schönste: Vor mir niemand, hinter mir niemand, alle nur für mich ganz alleine gebrüllt  Erst oben im Wald die nächsten Vordermänner gesichtet


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2012)

graebig macht doch erst richtig spass, wenn du auf der scheibe an den leuten vor dir vorbei knallst und oben, wo dann keine zuschauer mehr sind, merkst, dass jetzt eigentlich ein sauerstoffzelt angebracht waere


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2012)

Auf der Strecke haben einige Vereinskollegen, welche im Rudel unterwegs waren, mich mit auf den Zug mit aufspringen lassen, welchen ich leider wegen einem Sturz abreissen lassen musste..  Grabig hoch habe ich dann auf dem Asphaltstück 6 fremde Leute geschnaggelt und erheblich Zeit wieder gutgemacht. 
Und dann war sie wieder da, meine Gruppe..

Kraftausdauer ist meine Stärke, ebenso ein starker Antritt, aber die fehlenden GA-Einheiten vermasseln mir den Start auf der großen Strecke. 
Da würde irgendwann meine Psyche streiken!
Anstiege a la Grabig haben wir hier ja zig vor der Tür, womit sich solche Passagen schön trainieren lassen.


----------



## Haferstroh (18. September 2012)

UPDATE: Gibts 2013 doch wieder nen Spessart Bike Marathon??

Wenn man bei Datasport die MTB-Events für 2013 abruft, dann ist ein gewisser Spessart Bike Marathon in Frammersbach für den *26.05.2013* datiert


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2012)

Wäre ja echt klasse.....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. September 2012)

Das wär sehr cool, wobei im Mai das Rennangebot hier eigentlich eh schon ziemlich voll ist.


----------



## Wickerer (19. September 2012)

Und wenn der Kalender noch so voll ist: Wenn Frammersbach bestätigt ist, fliegen alle anderen Termine raus


----------



## thof (19. September 2012)

Heute stand in der lokalen Presse (Main-Echo), dass aller Voraussicht nach auch 2013 der Spessart-Biker Marathon stattfinden wird.


----------



## Haferstroh (19. September 2012)

Bleibt noch die Frage: Altbewährter Veranstalter um Alfred Moritz herum (wohl mit teilweise erneuertem Team) oder (wie letztes Jahr gemutmasst wurde) Übernahme durch einen allgemeinen Eventveranstalter.

Ich hoffe ersteres!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. September 2012)

Das wäre der alte Termin. Würde auch zu den Gerüchten passen die ich gehört habe. Allerdings weis ich auch nicht wer der Veranstalter sein wird


----------



## Cyclingtobi (24. September 2012)

wäre doch klasse wenn die Veranstaltung bestehen bleibt!


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Oktober 2012)

Neuigkeiten! 

Neuer Veranstalter ist nun Zeitschrift Bike und das Ding heisst jetzt Bike Spessart Marathon statt Spessart Bike Marathon:

"Bereits 16-mal wurde der Marathon im Spessart/Frammersbach ausgetragen. FuÌr 2013 ist vorgesehen, dass der Marathon Bestandteil der BIKE-Eventserie sein soll. Eine interessante Streckengebung lÃ¤sst das Mountainbiker-Herz hÃ¶her schlagen. Im Zentrum des sympathischen Frammersbach ist Start und Ziel und der zentrale Ort fuÌr Pastaparty und
Kinder-Rennen."

Link, runterscrollen zur 2. Meldung von unten:

http://www.delius-klasing.de/events?skip=12


----------



## powderJO (19. Oktober 2012)

es ist aber noch nicht endgültig fix wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Oktober 2012)

für den DK-Verlag organisiert nicht mehr Plan B alle Bike-Events sondern nun Ley Events http://www.ley-events.de/mtb.php . U.a. deshalb auch kein Weltcup in Willigen (schon länger bekannt).
Ich denke hier findet sich demnächst was: http://www.bike-spessart.de/


----------



## Stevens-Racer (18. November 2012)

Artikel Mainpost
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/main-spessart/art129810,7139677

  
FRAMMERSBACH
Neuer Name für Bike-Marathon- *Veranstaltung findet weiterhin statt*

Der Frammersbacher Spessart-Bike Marathon wird auch im kommenden Jahr wieder stattfinden. Diese Neuigkeit verkündete Bürgermeister Peter Franz in der Bürgerversammlung am Donnerstagabend.

Wie berichtet, stand die sportliche Großveranstaltung vor dem Aus, nachdem das Organisationsteam um Alfred Moritz angekündigt hatte, aus Zeitgründen den Marathon nicht mehr ausrichten zu wollen. Die 16. Auflage im Juni diesen Jahres sollte gleichzeitig die letzte sein.

Nun verkündete der Bürgermeister, dass die Gemeinde mit dem Delius Klasing Verlag in Verhandlung stehe. Der Verlag ist nicht nur Herausgeber diverser Sportmagazine. Ein weiteres Standbein des Unternehmens ist der Event-Bereich mit insgesamt acht eigenen Events für Rennradfahrer, Mountainbiker und Surfer  Veranstaltungen, speziell abgestimmt auf die Verlags-Zielgruppen.

Für 2013 ist nun vorgesehen, dass der Spessart-Bike Marathon dann unter dem Namen Bike Spessart Marathon Bestandteil der Bike-Eventserie sein soll. Wie auf der Homepage des Verlags zu lesen ist, sei der Event eine sinnvolle Ergänzung der beiden Marathons am Gardasee und Willingen. Als Termin für den Frammersbacher Marathon wird der *25./26. Mai 2013* genannt. Wir sind sehr froh, dass es weitergeht, freute sich Bürgermeister Franz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lui73 (20. November 2012)

Laut Main Echo Artikel von heute findet die Veranstaltung statt, allerdings wird der Termin in den Oktober verlegt.


----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2012)

Oktober wäre doch ganz schlecht. 
Erstens ist bei vielen die Luft raus und Sie haben keine Lust mehr auf Rennen fahren. Und zweitens das schöne an frammersbach war neben der tollen Strecke und dem Publikum auch das Flair danach. Aber wenn sich die Teilnehmer bei vermutlich nassen und kühlen Bedingungen mehrere Stunden durch den Dreck gequält haben, haben die meisten keine Lust mehr auf die "Afterraceparty" 
Aber warten wir es mal ab was geplant wird. Immer noch besser als gar kein Spessart Marathon.


----------



## peacher (21. November 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Oktober wäre doch ganz schlecht.
> Erstens ist bei vielen die Luft raus und Sie haben keine Lust mehr auf Rennen fahren. Und zweitens das schöne an frammersbach war neben der tollen Strecke und dem Publikum auch das Flair danach. Aber wenn sich die Teilnehmer bei vermutlich nassen und kühlen Bedingungen mehrere Stunden durch den Dreck gequält haben, haben die meisten keine Lust mehr auf die "Afterraceparty"
> Aber warten wir es mal ab was geplant wird. Immer noch besser als gar kein Spessart Marathon.



Oktober finde ich auch schlecht. Der Marathon in Frammersbach muss Ende Mai oder im Juni stattfinden, sonst ist es nicht mehr das was es war. Unglücklich finde ich auch, dass man sich so viel Zeit lässt, bis der Termin feststeht. Bei den meisten Teams ist die Saisonplanung jetzt schon durch


----------



## powderJO (21. November 2012)

den oktober habe ich vor zwei wochen schon bei datasport gesehen aber konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ernst gemeint ist. andererseits: die bike bzw. delius haben im mai schon riva, dann folgen relativ zeitnah willingen, transgermany/fourpeaks und die transalp. danach (und auch dazwischen) gibt es jede menge anderer, etablierter konkurrenzveranstaltungen â von daher kÃ¶nnte ich den spÃ¤ten termin schon verstehen. kÃ¶nnte eine chance sein sowas wie ein richtiges deutsches saisonabschluus-finale zu werden wie roc d'azur in frankreich 

auch wenn location und wetter nicht wirklich ganz vergleichbar sind ....


----------



## rainerunimog (29. November 2012)

Termin soll mitte Oktober sein. Leider wird die ganze Sache erst im Januar entgültig vorgestellt.


----------



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2012)

wie gesagt: bei datasport ist der termin schon gelistet. auf der bike-homepage allerdings ist er noch nicht zu finden, bei ley-events auch nicht. und so ganz in trockenen tüchern scheint es eh noch nicht zu sein, was man so hört ...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (16. Dezember 2012)

Auf jedenfall hat sich die Nachbarschaft aus Biebergmünd schon mal den Termin Ende Juni geschnappt
Siehe: Neuer Termin


----------



## mtbmarcus (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Wiesthäler haben auch mal erwägt an dem Termin ihr Rennen aufleben zu lassen

 @Blauer Sauser
Du bist ja Speci untreu geworden Hast aber jetzt auch ein schönes Rädchen Wo gekauft?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Blauer Sauser (16. Dezember 2012)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Die Wiesthäler haben auch mal erwägt an dem Termin ihr Rennen aufleben zu lassen
> 
> @Blauer Sauser
> Du bist ja Speci untreu geworden Hast aber jetzt auch ein schönes Rädchen Wo gekauft?
> ...




Tja, die Preisgestaltung von Specialized find ich inzwischen ziemlich unverschämt.
Und da dachte ich mir: "Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter" und bin bei Cannondale gelandet. Sogar die haben ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als Speci!
Gekauft bei:bike&sports in Wertheim
Da ich in Marktheidenfeld arbeite, nicht so weit entfernt falls was sein sollte.
Das erste mal seid 6 Jahren wieder mal ein Komplettbike, aber gleich wieder dran rumgeschraubt
Gab allerdings nicht viel zu ändern. Anderer LRS wird noch drankommen für die Rennen, ansonsten bleibts wie es ist

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## herr.gigs (20. Dezember 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> für den DK-Verlag organisiert nicht mehr Plan B alle Bike-Events sondern nun Ley Events http://www.ley-events.de/mtb.php . U.a. deshalb auch kein Weltcup in Willigen (schon länger bekannt).
> Ich denke hier findet sich demnächst was: http://www.bike-spessart.de/



Die neue Seite ist seit gestern online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (20. Dezember 2012)

Gut: Grabig immer noch dabei.

Schlecht: Der Termin.

Edit: Ich denke aber, der späte Termin ist daraufhin zurückzuführen, dass man mit dem Veranstalterwechsel und den einhergehenden Streckengenehmigungen und dem ganzen Wulst an Formalititäten/Finanziellem nicht so schnell sein kann/konnte, dass gleich genau 11 oder 12  Monate später ein neuer Spessartmarathon aus der Taufe gehoben wird. Deswegen wohl 4 Monate als Puffer nach hinten raus, wohl in der Hoffnung, dass 2014 wieder einen Mai- oder Juni-Termin hat.


----------



## Zementsack (21. Dezember 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Gut: Grabig immer noch dabei.



Schlecht: Schon ab der Mittleren Runde gleich mehrfach



Haferstroh schrieb:


> Schlecht: Der Termin.



Auch nicht gut: Bei dem Termin Start schon ab 8 Uhr - könnte etwas frisch sein. Ob erstmals Teilnehmer in langen Hosen zu sehen sein werden?


----------



## thof (21. Dezember 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Edit: Ich denke aber, der späte Termin ist daraufhin zurückzuführen, dass man mit dem Veranstalterwechsel und den einhergehenden Streckengenehmigungen und dem ganzen Wulst an Formalititäten/Finanziellem nicht so schnell sein kann/konnte, dass gleich genau 11 oder 12  Monate später ein neuer Spessartmarathon aus der Taufe gehoben wird. Deswegen wohl 4 Monate als Puffer nach hinten raus, wohl in der Hoffnung, dass 2014 wieder einen Mai- oder Juni-Termin hat.



Wohl eher nicht. Der Termin ist gewählt, weil Willingen Mitte Juni ist. Da wäre Spessart zwei Wochen später nicht optimal für die Serie.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (21. Dezember 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Schlecht: Schon ab der Mittleren Runde gleich mehrfach



Woher hast du die Info?
Wobei: 5km weniger, aber 200hm mehr. Irgendwo muss es ja herkommen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (21. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info?
> Wobei: 5km weniger, aber 200hm mehr. Irgendwo muss es ja herkommen.



http://www.hibike.de/shop/text/m59309/show.html

Da liest man:

"Optimiertes Streckenkonzept

Teilnehmer und Zuschauer können sich dabei auf ein Mehrrunden-Konzept freuen. Durch den Rundkurs kommt das Starterfeld nicht nur bei der Zieleinfahrt zurück in den Ort, sondern sorgt auch durch rasante Durchfahrten für Spannung und Begeisterung bei den vielen Zuschauer im Ort und an der Strecke. Das gilt vor allem für den Grabig, das ortsnahe Steilstück wird erstmals auf der Kurzstrecke und auf den beiden langen Distanzen mehrfach zu bezwingen sein."

Grüße
P.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (21. Dezember 2012)

Oh, danke. Auf die Idee bei Hibike zu schauen bin ich noch nicht gekommen
Wird wohl für den Zuschauer interessanter, für den Fahrer vielleicht?? eher nicht.
Allerdings kann ich mir das Forstautobahngeschruppe auch gerne sparen!


----------



## peacher (21. Dezember 2012)

ist es um 8:00 Uhr überhaupt schon hell?


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Dezember 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/text/m59309/show.html
> 
> Da liest man:
> 
> ...



Also quasi ein CC-Rennen  


peacher schrieb:


> ist es um 8:00 Uhr Ã¼berhaupt schon hell?



Ãhmm, glaub noch nicht. Gibt es dann neben Helmpflicht auch Lichtpflicht? A propos, Grabig im Dunkeln hat auch was 



Zementsack schrieb:


> Schlecht: Schon ab der Mittleren Runde gleich mehrfach



Grabig gut und nett, aber wenn man das ehemalige "AushÃ¤ngeschild" vom einstigen Spessartmarathon ausreizt ohne Ende, ist es auch nicht mehr besonders.


----------



## Paul_FfM (21. Dezember 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Öhmm, glaub noch nicht. Gibt es dann neben Helmpflicht auch Lichtpflicht? A propos, Grabig im Denkeln hat auch was
> ...
> Grabig gut und nett, aber wenn man das ehemalige "Aushängeschild" vom einstigen Spessartmarathon ausreizt ohne Ende, ist es auch nicht mehr besonders.



Sonnenaufgang am 13.10.2013 ist um 07.02 Uhr. Hell genug wird's schon sein, aber auch kalt. Der Wasgau Marathon war dieses Jahr am 13.10., hoffentlich kollidieren die Termine nicht.

Grüße
P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Dezember 2012)

Die Räder drehen sich weiter.

Delius Klasing Verlag richtet den Spessart-Bike Marathon neu und nach einem Mehrrunden-Konzept aus.

Im Frühjahr stand er kurz vor dem Aus, doch nun können Radsportfans aufatmen: Der Spessart-Bike Marathon wird fortgesetzt und auf völlig neue Beine gestellt. Ab 2013 wird der Bike-Klassiker vom Bielefelder Radsportverlag Delius Klasing, der das Magazin BIKE herausgibt, ausgerichtet. Vergangene Woche unterzeichneten Bürgermeister Peter Franz und Monika Weber, Eventmanagerin des Verlags, die Verträge für eine Kooperation für die nächsten drei Jahre.

Wir bauen auf alte Substanz, es kommt aber auch frisches Blut hinein, erklärte Projektleiter Michael Klöpping, dass es im Rahmen der Neuausrichtung einige Änderungen geben wird. So wird der Mountainbike-Marathon nicht wie bislang im Juni stattfinden, sondern am 12./13. Oktober. Diesen neuen Termin begründete Monika Weber mit der Terminfülle im Radsportbereich im Laufe der Saison. Mitte Oktober ist Frammersbach dann das Ende der Saison. Wir wollen den Saisonausklang darstellen, so Weber.

Als Namenssponsor des Marathons wurde zudem HIBIKE, ein Versandhändler für Fahrräder und Zubehör, gewonnen, so dass die Veranstaltung künftig unter dem Namen HIBIKE Spessart BIKE Marathon laufen wird.

Teilnehmer und Zuschauer können sich künftig auf ein Mehrrunden-Konzept freuen. Durch den Rundkurs kommt das Starterfeld nicht nur bei der Zieleinfahrt zurück in den Ort, sondern sorgt auch mit rasanten Durchfahrten für Spannung und Begeisterung bei den Zuschauern im Ort und an der Strecke. Dies gilt vor allem für den berühmt-berüchtigten Grabig. Der steile Anstieg im Herzen von Frammersbach wird erstmals auf der Kurzstrecke und auf den beiden langen Distanzen gleich mehrfach zu bezwingen sein.
Wir bauen auf alte Substanz, es kommt aber auch frisches Blut hinein.

Michael Klöpping Projektleiter

Angeboten werden wieder drei Distanzen, die allerdings kürzer als bisher sein werden. Auf der kleinsten Runde müssen die Teilnehmer 33 Kilometer und 1050 Höhenmeter bewältigen, auf der mittleren Runde sind es 58 Kilometer und 1840 Höhenmeter und wer die große Runde bezwingen möchte, muss 92 Kilometer und 3000 Höhenmeter absolvieren. Die Entwürfe zur Streckenführung stehen bereits fest und befinden sich im Genehmigungsverfahren, so Projektleiter Klöpping.

Die Veranstaltung wird sich wie bisher auch über zwei Tage erstrecken. So wird am Samstag, 12. Oktober, um 12 Uhr die traditionelle Bike-Messe eröffnet. Um 14 Uhr gibt es ein Kinder- und Charity-Rennen, anschließend ist Siegerehrung und Pasta-Party. Am Sonntag, 13. Oktober, fällt dann um 8 Uhr der Startschuss für den nunmehr 17. Spessart-Bike Marathon in mehreren Startblöcken. Die Siegerehrung ist gegen 16 Uhr vorgesehen.

Da sich der Marathon in der Vergangenheit auch immer durch die vielen freiwilligen Helfer ausgezeichnet hat, sollen auch diese künftig wieder in die Neuausrichtung eingebunden werden. So ist am 24. Januar um 18.30 Uhr im Wirtshaus 1890 eine Informationsveranstaltung für die Helfer geplant. Einen Tag später startet dann die Online-Anmeldung für die Marathon-Teilnehmer über die neue Homepage www.bike-spessart.de

Ich freu mich auf die Dreier-Serie, zeigte sich Bürgermeister Peter Franz froh über die zunächst über drei Jahre gehende Kooperation. Frammersbach sei in der Region bekannt als der Radfahrerort schlechthin. Wir haben einen guten Ruf und den wollen wir nicht verlieren, sondern festigen und ausbauen.

Der Bürgermeister nutzte die Gelegenheit auch dazu, den Initiatoren des Marathons zu danken. Damit ist Frammersbach das geworden, was es ist. Den Kontakt zum Delius Klasing Verlag hergestellt hatte übrigens Marketing-Fachmann Thomas Hofmann. Er verglich den Tourismus in Frammersbach mit einem löchrigen Segelschiff, welches von einem Kahn gezogen wird. Dieser Kahn sei der Marathon. Doch was tut man mit einem maroden Schiff? Man sucht sich einen neuen Schlepper. Und dieser Schlepper besteht aus dem Delius Klasing-Verlag, freute sich auch Hofmann über den Neuanfang.

Er hoffte, dass wir das Schiff nicht nur aus der Gefahrenzone ziehen, sondern wieder flott machen. Dass dies gelingen wird, davon war auch Monika Weber überzeugt. Sie selbst hat das Bike-Feeling in Frammersbach schon mehrfach erlebt, als die Bike-Trans-Germany in der Lohrtalgemeinde Station machte. Dieses Tour de France-Feeling, dieses Willkommen-sein, das Ambiente, die Herzlichkeit macht Frammersbach einmalig, lobte sie Man habe nun mit der Neuausrichtung die Chance, nicht nur einen kurzzeitigen Effekt zu erzielen, sondern nachhaltigen Tourismus zu generieren.

Dabei zeigte sie sich auch optimistisch im Hinblick auf die Teilnehmerzahlen. Waren diese mit heuer 1400 Teilnehmern zuletzt rückläufig, so hoffen die Veranstalter langfristig an vergangene Topmarken von 2000 bis 2500 Starter anzuknüpfen.

Quelle: Mainpost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Grabig gut und nett, aber wenn man das ehemalige "Aushängeschild" vom einstigen Spessartmarathon ausreizt ohne Ende, ist es auch nicht mehr besonders.



Meine Meinung!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds gut, dass der Grabig jetzt auch auf der Kurzstrecke gefahren wird. Dann kann ich ihn auch mal wieder fahren. Ob das "ohne Ende ausgereizt" wird, wird man wohl erst sehen, wenn die Streckenführungen wirklich online ist. Also erst mal ruhig Blut!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

Meine Vermutung:
Kurzstrecke: 1x Grabig
Mittelstrecke: 2x
Langstrecke: 3x


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre dann ja je Strecke einmal mehr, als bisher. Das wäre doch O.K. und die Zuschauer hätten fast durchgänging was zu sehen.


----------



## obermain_biker (27. Dezember 2012)

Wir freuen uns alle bisherigen Frammersbacher am So., den 23. Juni 2013 beim 
16. Franken-Bike-Marathon (*www.frankenbikemarathon.de*) in Trieb begrüßen zu dürfen.

Euer RVC Trieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerippe (1. Januar 2013)

Der Termin ist ja nicht so der Knüller.
Wird dann wohl Langstrecke werden, entweder zum Saisonende oder zum Saisonbeginn.


----------



## lui73 (12. Januar 2013)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Bike wird der Bike Spessart Marathon mit 40km 1050hm, 80km 2300hm, 110km 3200hm angegeben


----------



## lui73 (26. Januar 2013)

Anmeldung ist geöffnet!


----------



## Stevens-Racer (29. Juli 2013)

*Marathon ist abgesagt* 

http://www.bike-spessart.de/de/news/detailseite.html?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=584&cHash=b293cad033cd4631e3c75a5b1e6f804e


----------



## Zementsack (29. Juli 2013)

Stevens-Racer schrieb:


> *Marathon ist abgesagt*



Tja - ein Termin kurz vor den ersten Nachtfrösten und dann 1000 Voranmeldungen haben wollen war aber auch mutig. So viele Teilnehmer hatte auch der gerade mal 15 Kilometer weiter veranstaltet Keiler-Bike-Marathon in Wombach trotz ungewohnt schönem Sommerwetter und bekannt tollen Trails nicht. Ich vermute, dass es auch in Roßbach (Biebergrund-Bike-Marathon) am bisherigen Frammersbacher Termin kene 1000 Teilnehmer waren.


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juli 2013)

Über den Grabig wird wohl nie mehr ein Marathon führen-definitiv!


----------



## rhoen-biker (29. Juli 2013)

Der Termin war viel viel zu spät angesetzt!


----------



## ND1971 (29. Juli 2013)

schadeee...


----------



## lui73 (29. Juli 2013)

Sehr schade, ich war bereits angemeldet.... ein Saisonhöhepunkt entfällt!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (29. Juli 2013)

Das sollte auch mein Saisonhöhepunkt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (30. Juli 2013)

Es gibt sicher viele Gründe für die schlechte Resonanz bei den Anmeldungen, wie z.B.:
- erster Termin im Mai
- dann die Verschiebung
- überhaupt späte Teilnehmerinformierung
- Termin Mitte Oktober
- wenig Infos auf der Webseite des Veranstalters
- wenig bis keine Werbung (wie oft stand was in der Bike?)
- das was andere schon schrieben und sicher noch vieles mehr

Zu Rossbach würde ich sagen:
- viele hatten durch das Frühjahr das Rad fahren noch nicht auf dem Sender
- eine geänderte Strecke die angeblich vielen nicht schmeckte
- warum ändert man vom gewohnten Termin überhaupt?
- Rossbach hatte noch nie die Teilnehmerzahlen wie Frammersbach (auch Wombach nicht)

Warten wir ab was 2014 kommt. Jetzt haben die Macher genug Vorbereitungszeit und können einen verträglicheren Termin suchen und das Paket schnüren.

Was ich ganz klar dem DK und der Bike ankreide: Mängel in der Vermarktung, dass hätte ich von Profis besser erwartet.
Schade.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juli 2013)

Die letzten beiden Jahre unter Moritz & Co. waren ca. 3 Monate vor dem Termin aber auch immer sehr wenig Anmeldungen! Erst in den letzten 4-6 Wochen kamen min. 500 dazu! Ich finde fast, dass es übereilt war.

Wenig Werbung, das fand ich jetzt nicht. Allenfalls die potentiellen Strecken kamen mir zu "zusammengewurschtelt" vor, und man spürte irgendwie, das es keine Veranstaltung aus Leidenschaft mehr war, sondern auch auf einen gewissen (wenn auch vergleichsweise kleinen) Profit aus war.


----------



## Zementsack (30. Juli 2013)

bernd e schrieb:


> - Rossbach hatte noch nie die Teilnehmerzahlen wie Frammersbach (auch Wombach nicht)



Okay. Rossbach habe ich nicht so verfolgt, aber Wombach hatte schon mal 1300 Teilnehmer erreicht (2009 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Dass es die letzten beiden Jahre so um 800 waren, zeugt schon von weniger Nachfrage.

Frammersbach musste ja auch einen deutlichen Einbruch bei den Teilnehmerzahlen hinnehmen.



bernd e schrieb:


> Warten wir ab was 2014 kommt. Jetzt haben die Macher genug Vorbereitungszeit und können einen verträglicheren Termin suchen und das Paket schnüren.


Bin gespannt, ob sie das auch tun.


----------



## bernd e (30. Juli 2013)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Okay. Rossbach habe ich nicht so verfolgt, aber Wombach hatte schon mal 1300 Teilnehmer erreicht (2009 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Dass es die letzten beiden Jahre so um 800 waren, zeugt schon von weniger Nachfrage.
> 
> Frammersbach musste ja auch einen deutlichen Einbruch bei den Teilnehmerzahlen hinnehmen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Rückläufigen Starterfeld spüren vermutlich fast alle Marathonveranstalter. Ich denke auch, dass viele "satt" sind von dem Angebot und ganz genau schauen, welchem Veranstalter sie 30-50 Euro überweisen.

Was Haferstroh schreibt (wenig Voranmeldungen) ist denke ich auch ein Trend, der dieses Jahr durch den schlechten Frühling noch verstärkt wird. Viele warten mal lieber ab wie das Wetter wird und schei$$en auf die Nachmeldegebühr. Das macht es für einen Veranstalter halt auch nicht leichter. 

Was im Fall Frammersbach noch interessant wird: Hat jemand Vertragsbruch begangen, kommen da noch Forderungen ... Den späten Termin hat auf alle Fälle DK auf seiner Mütze stehen, da kann das örtliche Orga-Team und Gemeinde nichts dazu. Es wird sicher noch spannend


----------



## lui73 (2. August 2013)

Startgebühr wurde heute bereits von Datasport zurück überwiesen....


----------



## KermitB4 (24. August 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Da bekanntermaßen der diesjährige Spessart Bike Marathon abgesagt wurde, hat das Team Müller aus Frammersbach beschlossen, eine ausgeschilderte Biketour zu veranstalten.

Termin: Sonntag, den 13. Oktober 2013

Eine Runde hat 28 km mit 600 Höhenmetern und kann zweimal gefahren werden. Die Strecke ist gespickt mit steilen Anstiegen und führt über Singletrails sowie Wald-, Wiesen- und Schotterwege rund um den Frammersbacher Sauerberg und die Kreuzkapelle.

Das Startgeld beträgt lediglich 7 Euro inkl. Streckenverpflegung!
Der komplette Erlös dieser Verstaltung wird gemeinnützigen Organisationen (Kinderhilfe Tansania, ect.) gespendet.

Eine genaue Ausschreibung wird in Kürze folgen. Oder auch auf unserer Facebookseite zu sehen sein: https://www.facebook.com/BiketeamMueller

Um besser planen zu können bitten wir um eine unverbindliche Voranmeldung unter dem folgenden Link:
http://doodle.com/92g76syqceyg39ad

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr zahlreich erscheint und auch euren Freunden davon erzählt!


----------



## Stevens-Racer (31. August 2013)

*Hallo Leute,
die Ausschreibung zur Tour ist online.

Zu finden unter:*
*http://www.biketeam-mueller.de/html/charity_tour.html*

*Wir freuen und auf Euer kommen, Festbetrieb in geschlossener Halle! *

Team Müller

http://www.biketeam-mueller.de/   oder       https://www.facebook.com/BiketeamMueller


----------



## KermitB4 (12. September 2013)

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1469354]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Na mal schauen, ob ich mich Sonntag aufraffen kann....

Lust hätte ich ja -  Aber nicht bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (11. Oktober 2013)

Bock hätte ich schon. Hoffentlich ist bis morgen meine Erkältung komplett ausgeheilt. Dann komme ich vorbei


----------

